# Female calico cat losing hair?



## morningstar (Jul 15, 2006)

I have noticed my cat has been losing hair on the under side of her arms. Today I noticed on her tummy she losing hair on both sides except for in the middle and I have not a clue why. 

I know it could be from stress, but this is a lot of hair that is missing. Does anyone have any suggestions or have any idea about this? 

I am calling the vet tomorrow to talk about it with them and see if it's worth worrying about and see if I should bring her in. (I'd rather call first because she freaks out too much in the pet carrier, last time she cut up her nose really good from trying to get out).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There are so many things that can cause hair loss. Here's some info:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... icleid=195


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hair loss definitely signals that something is wrong...a vet visit is in order.


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

How old is she?
Do you give her flea medication? (advantage, etc.)

What could be the cause of the stress, and can that be addressed?


----------



## morningstar (Jul 15, 2006)

BTP said:


> How old is she?
> Do you give her flea medication? (advantage, etc.)
> 
> What could be the cause of the stress, and can that be addressed?


she's maybe 8-9??? i recently moved out on my own... and took my cats, that was two months ago, my mom said maybe that's why? no, i don't give her flea med... she has a vet appt tomorrow. she's not going to like that very much.


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

*Any* kind of change is often stressful to cats-
but especially moving. Alot of times they respond by
licking too hard.

Make sure she is getting alot of cool fresh water and if you
are feeding her supermarket type food (some of that is practically nutrition-less)- i would strongly recommend
buying some higher quality food (pro-plan, etc.) and maybe a bit
of meat/fish. Fish especially has alot of vitamins, etc. that are good for fur and skin. -but plenty of water is all important.

Does she 'act' really stressed? Is she licking alot?


----------



## morningstar (Jul 15, 2006)

BTP said:


> *Any* kind of change is often stressful to cats-
> but especially moving. Alot of times they respond by
> licking too hard.
> 
> ...


well she was licking/biting under her arm last night and i noticed a bump, but she wouldn't really let me look at it (she's really stobborn). she does like a lot, but she's always been like that. i buy her dry food but also the wet meow mix food for treats which she loves. if i go in the kitchen, she expects one right then and runs in there and starts being happy/purring/rubbing on things. my cats normally get one everyday.


----------



## morningstar (Jul 15, 2006)

did i mention that last night that when we went to feed them more dry food, the food was moldy? when we got home from walmart, they chowed down on the new food as if they hadn't aten in awhile... could this be caused by not eating/bad food?


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes. Mold is not good and could make anyone sick.
When you say 'not eating' do you mean kitty is
not eating much at all?
If that goes on for more than 3 or 4 days, kitty will be in trouble.

Go by a pet store and get a bag of high-quality-high-nutrition dry food.
Sometimes cats gets bored with the same food just like people do,
and also try a can of tuna, or some meat (try some deli meats). Whatever it takes to get kitty to eat.
Remember that cats are carnivores, and _need_ the proteins found only in
meat or chicken.

The bump you mention could be bad- it may be an infected wound or
worse. (older cats and dogs are prone to tumors and such)

Sounds like a vet visit is what you need to do.


----------



## morningstar (Jul 15, 2006)

BTP said:


> Yes. Mold is not good and could make anyone sick.
> When you say 'not eating' do you mean kitty is
> not eating much at all?
> If that goes on for more than 3 or 4 days, kitty will be in trouble.
> ...


she wasnt eating the dry food because she knew something was wrong with it, with the new bag, she chowed down. and i have meow mix wet food for them that they get everyday. i do give them meat, all the time.

yeah i canceled her appt cuz i dont have the money right now =[


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I don't think it's safe to assume that the moldy food was the cause of the hair loss. She really needs to go to the vet.


----------



## morningstar (Jul 15, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> I don't think it's safe to assume that the moldy food was the cause of the hair loss. She really needs to go to the vet.


yeah, well, i don't have the money to take her.


----------

